# Essence - fragrance WHAT'S THE DIFFERENCE ??



## mounia (Jan 10, 2019)

hi everyone!
i'm confused about the difference between essentiel oils - essences - fragrances?
i found in a small shop an ESSENCE of orange blossom but i'm really confused if it is like an EO or a FO.?
i'm developing my lip balm recipe and when i use EO on it the scent disapear in 3-7 days
so i want to add a strong scent on it.
In my country we do not have fragrance availuble in small shops or super market, but ESSENCEs are availuble
here is the essence that i bought in the link down:
https://www.circusbrixton.com/products/fleurs-doranger-orange-blossom-oil


----------



## Misschief (Jan 10, 2019)

Essential oil is made from plant matter, whether it be flowers, leaves, bark, or root. It IS the essence of the plant.

Fragrance oils are made in a laboratory.


----------



## lsg (Jan 10, 2019)

According to the link below, an essence oil is a flavoring ingredient.

http://www.differencebetween.info/difference-between-essence-and-essential-oil


----------

